# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Snack ideas.....

## Beaker

So what do people have for a snack?

Was in front of me, now inside me..... (maybe not all of the rum....)

----------


## veitnamcam

A chilli is a nice snack before bed.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Lol

Pm me a delivery address for you. Should have a snack condiment arriving tomorrow that you need to try. @vietnamcam and @Gibo

----------


## 300CALMAN

mmmmmm chili

my favorite Rocoto

https://www.chilipeppermadness.com/c...-chili-peppers

----------


## Beaker

> mmmmmm chili
> 
> my favorite Rocoto
> 
> https://www.chilipeppermadness.com/c...-chili-peppers


So that's about what my 3 yearold is eating, what do you have for grown ups?

----------


## R93

For me, you can't beat cold smoked wild salmon sliced thin, on crackers with a good cream cheese, cherry tomato and fresh ground black pepper.
Washed down with a quality single malt. 

I have around 10lbs of smoked salmon to last me till next season.
I still have one to smoke and was going to try different wood but everywhere near me only has manuka.
Anyone send me some pohutakawa to try? 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> mmmmmm chili
> 
> my favorite Rocoto
> 
> https://www.chilipeppermadness.com/c...-chili-peppers


Thats what mine are.....fruity and crisp.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I could send you some .


> For me, you can't beat cold smoked wild salmon sliced thin, on crackers with a good cream cheese, cherry tomato and fresh ground black pepper.
> Washed down with a quality single malt. 
> 
> I have around 10lbs of smoked salmon to last me till next season.
> I still have one to smoke and was going to try different wood but everywhere near me only has manuka.
> Anyone send me some pohutakawa to try? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Lore

> For me, you can't beat cold smoked wild salmon sliced thin, on crackers with a good cream cheese, cherry tomato and fresh ground black pepper.
> Washed down with a quality single malt. 
> 
> I have around 10lbs of smoked salmon to last me till next season.
> I still have one to smoke and was going to try different wood but everywhere near me only has manuka.
> Anyone send me some pohutakawa to try? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Currently residing on the Pohutukawa Coast so plenty here if you want some pm.

----------


## R93

> I could send you some .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Sweet!! I will return some of the final product

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

fejoa works ok in smoker too....

----------


## Beaker

> fejoa works ok in smoker too....


Fruit or wood?

----------


## MSL

> For me, you can't beat cold smoked wild salmon sliced thin, on crackers with a good cream cheese, cherry tomato and fresh ground black pepper.
> Washed down with a quality single malt. 
> 
> I have around 10lbs of smoked salmon to last me till next season.
> I still have one to smoke and was going to try different wood but everywhere near me only has manuka.
> Anyone send me some pohutakawa to try? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Rich fella like you can only scrape together $150 for a bottle?

----------


## Marty Henry

> So that's about what my 3 yearold is eating, what do you have for grown ups?


Try this one, a tasty little trinidad scorpion

----------


## R93

> Rich fella like you can only scrape together $150 for a bottle?


Ha!! I am happy with dirty old Jamesons for the most part 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Try this one, a tasty little trinidad scorpion


That's getting there. 
And I wouldn't put it to the boy - just yet.....

----------


## Micky Duck

> Fruit or wood?


the wood....I found twig that had been snapped off by wind so broke it up and put in with trout fillets...yip pretty tasty. oak is primo too.

----------


## R93

While we're on chilli's. Anyone recommend a decent sauce that will add a bit of kick to jerky?

I have tried all kinds and they have all been pretty lame on the finished product to be fair.

I don't want to be able to fart and jet my way across the duck pond, but would like a bit more kick. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> While we're on chilli's. Anyone recommend a decent sauce that will add a bit of kick to jerky?
> 
> I have tried all kinds and they have all been pretty lame on the finished product to be fair.
> 
> I don't want to be able to fart and jet my way across the duck pond, but would like a bit more kick. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You were going to be a test subject this weekend for a new brew..... however, we can sort a tasting for a suggested bottle of sauce.

----------


## R93

> You were going to be a test subject this weekend for a new brew..... however, we can sort a tasting for a suggested bottle of sauce.


I am not sure if and where in the process of making the jerky that weakens the kick but I have had some sauce that has a bit of zing when you try it out of the bottle. But then it has no guts on the finished jerky. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I am not sure if and where in the process of making the jerky that weakens the kick but I have had some sauce that has a bit of zing when you try it out of the bottle. But then it has no guts on the finished jerky. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Try this stuff next week and feedback the results....

----------


## R93

> Try this stuff next week and feedback the results....


What stuff? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Try this one, a tasty little trinidad scorpion


FFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA the scovilles are off the scale, close to pepper spray!

I still like to taste my chili, that stuff just numbs the face (and then lights the arse on fire).

----------


## 300CALMAN

> A chilli is a nice snack before bed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


  @veitnamcam Are you sure they are Rocoto? I thought most were red...

----------


## 300CALMAN

Wow there are yellow! and here in NZ

https://www.trademe.co.nz/home-livin...1611110391.htm

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> For me, you can't beat cold smoked wild salmon sliced thin, on crackers with a good cream cheese, cherry tomato and fresh ground black pepper.
> Washed down with a quality single malt. 
> 
> I have around 10lbs of smoked salmon to last me till next season.
> I still have one to smoke and was going to try different wood but everywhere near me only has manuka.
> Anyone send me some pohutakawa to try? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Balvenie 16, a man of taste  

Do you go for peated malts? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> FFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA the scovilles are off the scale, close to pepper spray!
> 
> I still like to taste my chili, that stuff just numbs the face (and then lights the arse on fire).


Funny thing is the first taste is sweet, almost like one of those red bull energy drinks then just heat, heat, heat. I can take a bit f heat, tried a sliver off one no seeds, and am glad the coconut milk was handy. 
Weve got about 100 of them of the plant this year thanks to the hot summer which will take a while to work through. Anyone want a few?

----------


## gonetropo

trinidad scorpion, might as well eat a capscicum. carolina reaper on the other hand will turn your arse into a japanese flag

----------


## Gibo

My brother in law just harvested  :Thumbsup:  I was too slack this year. Vipers go alright.

----------


## Gibo

I reckon birdseye is my favourite chilli to just dice onto food fresh, normally eat two or three myself  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Balvenie 16, a man of taste  
> 
> Do you go for peated malts? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No. Not a fan of the really peaty whiskeys.
I am easily pleased tho. Big fan of anything Abaloure. 
I only bought the Balvenie because some whiskey tasting dude at Brisbane duty free had me try a few expensive ones while I was waiting for a flight home. He swindled me out of a fair bit of cash
I am not a knowledgeable fella when it comes to whiskey and such. I will just buy what tastes good. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lore

> No. Not a fan of the really peaty whiskeys.
> I am easily pleased tho. Big fan of anything Abaloure. 
> I only bought the Balvenie because some whiskey tasting dude at Brisbane duty free had me try a few expensive ones while I was waiting for a flight home. He swindled me out of a fair bit of cash
> I am not a knowledgeable fella when it comes to whiskey and such. I will just buy what tastes good.


That guy got me too!  He's good though, knows his stuff and I got on the plane with a nice buzz after all the samples he gave me.  
Of course a few hundred bucks went the other way across the counter.  Talisker Dark Storm is the ticket!

----------


## Pengy

Soooo much choice

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> No. Not a fan of the really peaty whiskeys.
> I am easily pleased tho. Big fan of anything Abaloure. 
> I only bought the Balvenie because some whiskey tasting dude at Brisbane duty free had me try a few expensive ones while I was waiting for a flight home. He swindled me out of a fair bit of cash
> I am not a knowledgeable fella when it comes to whiskey and such. I will just buy what tastes good. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


If you get a chance and haven't already I recommend Springbank (almost finished a bottle of 10yo one of my favourite drams) and glenfarclas 15. 

If you like aberlour I think you'll like glenfarclas.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

if anyone does like peaty whiskeys then try McClouds, better than talisker and 1/2 the price

----------


## veitnamcam

Id be keen on some thanks.


> Funny thing is the first taste is sweet, almost like one of those red bull energy drinks then just heat, heat, heat. I can take a bit f heat, tried a sliver off one no seeds, and am glad the coconut milk was handy. 
> Weve got about 100 of them of the plant this year thanks to the hot summer which will take a while to work through. Anyone want a few?


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

years back i let a couple of bhut joloka chilis sit in a small bottle of vodka for a month. kept the bottle in the freezer so it was icy cold. 
big tough workmate didnt know what the hell hit him though i think he had the toilet paper in the freezer a few days

----------


## veitnamcam

Did they make the Vodka hot or just make the chilli vodka flavored?


> years back i let a couple of bhut joloka chilis sit in a small bottle of vodka for a month. kept the bottle in the freezer so it was icy cold. 
> big tough workmate didnt know what the hell hit him though i think he had the toilet paper in the freezer a few days


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Blue cheese is great snacking on crackers.
Large chillie stuffed olives brined in a jar are another fav of mine...not very hot at all just enough to spice em up a bit.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> I am not a knowledgeable fella when it comes to whiskey and such. I will just buy what tastes good. 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Beats getting suckered by fancy labels and price tags eh.. There's so much bollocks out there. If you find something you like, and don't fancy getting gouged (duty free may be duty free, but they certainly pump the difference a bit), this place is THE cheapest place to buy spirits in NZ. Mate runs a string of wholesalers, and says their retail price is often BELOW his cost from the normal importer. https://www.whiskyandmore.co.nz/

----------


## Sarvo

> My brother in law just harvested  I was too slack this year. Vipers go alright. 
> 
> Attachment 86646


The Wifi has just done her Horse Raddish harvest 
Faaaaaaaaaaarrrkk - mate - takes the top of your head off !!!

Amazing stuff - keeps the winter bugs at bay that is for sure

Meant to add

She drueled over the B&L Chillies and Caps
The Horse Raddish is Beetroot colored

----------


## R93

> Beats getting suckered by fancy labels and price tags eh.. There's so much bollocks out there. If you find something you like, and don't fancy getting gouged (duty free may be duty free, but they certainly pump the difference a bit), this place is THE cheapest place to buy spirits in NZ. Mate runs a string of wholesalers, and says their retail price is often BELOW his cost from the normal importer. https://www.whiskyandmore.co.nz/


You're not wrong on prices. What I like to drink is $89 at Brisbane duty free and $69 on that site.

Awesome thanks for the link Tommy

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

> Did they make the Vodka hot or just make the chilli vodka flavored?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


it was chernobyl hot but no flavour, sure turned his bum into a water feature though

----------


## Tommy

> You're not wrong on prices. What I like to drink is $89 at Brisbane duty free and $69 on that site.
> 
> Awesome thanks for the link Tommy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


They charge $5 delivery or something for up to a certain number of bottles (think it's a dozen), so when I do use them I get one or two for myself but also lay in stock for presents/bribery/forgiveness. They do a lot of whisky, but also some pretty mean rum and gin etc.

----------


## Sarvo

> You're not wrong on prices. What I like to drink is $89 at Brisbane duty free and $69 on that site.
> 
> Awesome thanks for the link Tommy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


that is the site I use now

----------


## Sarvo

> They charge $5 delivery or something for up to a certain number of bottles (think it's a dozen), so when I do use them I get one or two for myself but also lay in stock for presents/bribery/forgiveness. They do a lot of whisky, but also some pretty mean rum and gin etc.


Yup
$4.95 up to 12 bottles
Comes out of Lake Taupo - well not literally out of the Lake

----------


## GravelBen

> years back i let a couple of bhut joloka chilis sit in a small bottle of vodka for a month. kept the bottle in the freezer so it was icy cold. 
> big tough workmate didnt know what the hell hit him though i think he had the toilet paper in the freezer a few days


 :XD: 

Grew some bhut jolokias this summer, don't think the summer is long and hot enough down here to make them really hot even in the glasshouse though. Wildfires and red thais have cropped pretty well but fairly mild, nice flavour but not a lot of heat. Tried growing brown scorpions from seed but haven't had any success with them yet.

----------


## Beaker

@Gibo and @vietnamcam there is a bottle of condiment in the mail you both. Honest assesment please  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo and @vietnamcam there is a bottle of condiment in the mail you both. Honest assesment please


I might have to film the sample tasting  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> I might have to film the sample tasting


Please do!

----------


## Gibo

> Please do!


I will find a volunteer  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I have a volunteer 👍
I hope he doest chicken out 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> @Gibo and @vietnamcam there is a bottle of condiment in the mail you both. Honest assesment please


Gee ta!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Gee ta!!! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I have a bottle for this weekend.... there will be some left....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> I have a bottle for this weekend.... there will be some left....


Awesome. My jerky needs a kick. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> I have a bottle for this weekend.... there will be some left....


If it is what I think it is, there will be pleeeeeeenty left for ever and ever amen

----------


## veitnamcam

> Awesome. My jerky needs a kick. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Oh fark it will kick your jerky so hard it gets whiplash!

----------


## Gibo

> Oh fark it will kick your jerky so hard it gets whiplash!


Im in the same boat as dave, i made a ghost chilli maranade for my last batch that was so potent you couldnt have your face 3 feet from it but once dehydrated it was just medium. I want that burn your fucking toungue out shit!!

----------


## R93

> Im in the same boat as dave, i made a ghost chilli maranade for my last batch that was so potent you couldnt have your face 3 feet from it but once dehydrated it was just medium. I want that burn your fucking toungue out shit!!


I wonder if it is the oil burning/drying off or something during dehydration?
It seems no matter what I do the result is maybe quarter the strength is has when wet. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Im in the same boat as dave, i made a ghost chilli maranade for my last batch that was so potent you couldn’t have your face 3 feet from it but once dehydrated it was just medium. I want that burn your fucking toungue out shit!!


I have made a fair bit of Jerky though usually more sweet than hot for the family to enjoy, however I have noticed the lack of heat of dried product compared to ingredients, Jamaican jerk seasoning paste holds its heat well and its other flavors but it wont be Gibo hot.
Would be tedious but as a suggestion you could make and dry the jerky then brush with juice/puree from hot peppers?
or of course you know what.

----------


## Gibo

> I have made a fair bit of Jerky though usually more sweet than hot for the family to enjoy, however I have noticed the lack of heat of dried product compared to ingredients, Jamaican jerk seasoning paste holds its heat well and its other flavors but it wont be Gibo hot.
> Would be tedious but as a suggestion you could make and dry the jerky then brush with juice/puree from hot peppers?
> or of course you know what.


Yeah thought that or apply flakes after applying the marinade? Not sure but this plutonium shit should sort it all out  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> I have made a fair bit of Jerky though usually more sweet than hot for the family to enjoy, however I have noticed the lack of heat of dried product compared to ingredients, Jamaican jerk seasoning paste holds its heat well and its other flavors but it wont be Gibo hot.
> Would be tedious but as a suggestion you could make and dry the jerky then brush with juice/puree from hot peppers?
> or of course you know what.


I wonder if you mix some (a drop or 2) of this stuff with vodka, and spray onto the finished jerky?

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wonder if you mix some (a drop or 2) of this stuff with vodka, and spray onto the finished jerky?


I recon a full teaspoon into a 1125 dark jamacan rum for hard man shots  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Beaker

> I recon a full teaspoon into a 1125 dark jamacan rum for hard man shots


You could be onto something there - however will use a Barbados type rum, and maybe 1 drop per bottle and work the load up from there.
Maybe even 1 drop in a litre of vodka, and 1 drop of that to the rum.....

I am seriously concerned about this stuff......

----------


## veitnamcam

> You could be onto something there - however will use a Barbados type rum, and maybe 1 drop per bottle and work the load up from there.
> Maybe even 1 drop in a litre of vodka, and 1 drop of that to the rum.....
> 
> I am seriously concerned about this stuff......


Yea it was a way out there suggestion....I only made it because I cant drink Rum  :Thumbsup: 
I few drops/blobs would be far more sensible/practical I am sure.

Shitting my pants exited/nervous to try it!

----------


## Beaker

> I recon a full teaspoon into a 1125 dark jamacan rum for hard man shots


Oh and have a mate (maybe ex, after this weekend) that has made some chilli vodka. Reaper chilli's.....

----------


## Pengy

Load development 101  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Load development 101


Come round for a taster?

----------


## Pengy

I did the chilli vodka thing a coupe of years ago. 
After six months in the back of the fridge, it was interesting to say the least.
Will take you up on that offer Cam

----------


## Beaker

> I did the chilli vodka thing a coupe of years ago. 
> After six months in the back of the fridge, it was interesting to say the least.
> Will take you up on that offer Cam


VC as the camera man!

----------


## Beaker

Back to the original intent of thread.... another snack...



Healthy - no
Fat free - no
Taste great - yes....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Back to the original intent of thread.... another snack...
> 
> Attachment 86702
> 
> Healthy - no
> Fat free - no
> Taste great - yes....


Well it cannot be fat free and healthy for starters...we need fat to survive.

----------


## Pengy

> Well it cannot be fat free and healthy for starters...we need fat to survive.


Halle bloody luuuuluuaa! 
I have been telling myself the same for years  :Thumbsup:  (hence my current body shape)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Halle bloody luuuuluuaa! 
> I have been telling myself the same for years  (hence my current body shape)


No thats from not working  :Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> No thats from not working


Wrong again.
It is due to over consumption of a certain liquid beverage  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

Non toasted white bread, layered with raw streaky bacon, egg in the middle, some more bacon, bread. Microwave for 4 mins. Flip. 1 more minute.
There is 3 drips of fat on the plate from the microwave. It is rather fat rich - and did taste, bloody great.....

Recommend only 1 per week for skinny folk, that can eat what ever and not put on weight.

1 per year, if you have any weight concerns.......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Non toasted white bread, layered with raw streaky bacon, egg in the middle, some more bacon, bread. Microwave for 4 mins. Flip. 1 more minute.
> There is 3 drips of fat on the plate from the microwave. It is rather fat rich - and did taste, bloody great.....
> 
> Recommend only 1 per week for skinny folk, that can eat what ever and not put on weight.
> 
> 1 per year, if you have any weight concerns.......


Need pictures...your gonna have to have two this week !  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Need pictures...your gonna have to have two this week !


Previous page....

----------


## veitnamcam

> if you get rid of that unhealthy white bread and use wholegrain much better health wise.


and taste wise!

----------


## Beaker

> Halle bloody luuuuluuaa! 
> I have been telling myself the same for years  (hence my current body shape)


Round is still a shape....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Funny thing is the first taste is sweet, almost like one of those red bull energy drinks then just heat, heat, heat. I can take a bit f heat, tried a sliver off one no seeds, and am glad the coconut milk was handy. 
> Weve got about 100 of them of the plant this year thanks to the hot summer which will take a while to work through. Anyone want a few?


Arrived this morning thanks very much!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Also arrived this morning thanks very much!


> @Gibo and @vietnamcam there is a bottle of condiment in the mail you both. Honest assesment please




Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I get the hottest pizza hell will do....left one peice and went away for the weekend...wife tried to eat it and was" WTF how do you eat that!? when I got home. 
 @Beaker maybe something new?

Its a smoked garlic....very mild garlic flavor and smell but quite strong smoke flavor and smell.



Its for putting in a bowl snacking with ya olives an carrots cheeses etc.

I also use it for cooking.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I get the hottest pizza hell will do....left one peice and went away for the weekend...wife tried to eat it and was" WTF how do you eat that!? when I got home. 
>  @Beaker maybe something new?
> 
> Its a smoked garlic....very mild garlic flavor and smell but quite strong smoke flavor and smell.
> 
> 
> 
> Its for putting in a bowl snacking with ya olives an carrots cheeses etc.
> 
> ...


I do cold smoked cheese abit, and I try and fill the smoker with other stuff - raw eggs in shell, peanuts and cashews, steak, etc.... next time will be garlic as well!

----------


## Tommy

Smoked garlic farts must be incredible

----------


## veitnamcam

Thats weird there was a post on hell pizza i was replying to on tapatalk but its not here now :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit of a snack with some of  @R93 cold smoked salmon.



Dave that is the best salmon I have ever eaten and a freind of mine used to work for king salmon so I have eaten a bit 


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Bit of a snack with some of  @R93 cold smoked salmon.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave that is the best salmon I have ever eaten and a freind of mine used to work for king salmon so I have eaten a bit 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Couldn't ask for a better compliment than that. Cheers VC

A good mate in Whataroa showed me how he does his and I copied it for doing mine as it is so good.

Only difference was the chips you gave me, smoke time and maple syrup added prior to smoking.

I am sold on the pohutakawa for sure.
Must try some wine barrel oak next. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Non toasted white bread, layered with raw streaky bacon, egg in the middle, some more bacon, bread. Microwave for 4 mins. Flip. 1 more minute.
There is 3 drips of fat on the plate from the microwave. It is rather fat rich - and did taste, bloody great.....

Recommend only 1 per week for skinny folk, that can eat what ever and not put on weight.

1 per year, if you have any weight concerns.......

----------


## veitnamcam

> Non toasted white bread, layered with raw streaky bacon, egg in the middle, some more bacon, bread. Microwave for 4 mins. Flip. 1 more minute.
> There is 3 drips of fat on the plate from the microwave. It is rather fat rich - and did taste, bloody great.....
> 
> Recommend only 1 per week for skinny folk, that can eat what ever and not put on weight.
> 
> 1 per year, if you have any weight concerns.......


Need pictures...your gonna have to have two this week !  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Need pictures...your gonna have to have two this week !


Previous page....

----------


## veitnamcam

> if you get rid of that unhealthy white bread and use wholegrain much better health wise.


and taste wise!

----------


## Beaker

> Halle bloody luuuuluuaa! 
> I have been telling myself the same for years  (hence my current body shape)


Round is still a shape....

----------


## veitnamcam

> Funny thing is the first taste is sweet, almost like one of those red bull energy drinks then just heat, heat, heat. I can take a bit f heat, tried a sliver off one no seeds, and am glad the coconut milk was handy. 
> Weve got about 100 of them of the plant this year thanks to the hot summer which will take a while to work through. Anyone want a few?


Arrived this morning thanks very much!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Also arrived this morning thanks very much!


> @Gibo and @vietnamcam there is a bottle of condiment in the mail you both. Honest assesment please




Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I get the hottest pizza hell will do....left one peice and went away for the weekend...wife tried to eat it and was" WTF how do you eat that!? when I got home. 
 @Beaker maybe something new?

Its a smoked garlic....very mild garlic flavor and smell but quite strong smoke flavor and smell.



Its for putting in a bowl snacking with ya olives an carrots cheeses etc.

I also use it for cooking.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I get the hottest pizza hell will do....left one peice and went away for the weekend...wife tried to eat it and was" WTF how do you eat that!? when I got home. 
>  @Beaker maybe something new?
> 
> Its a smoked garlic....very mild garlic flavor and smell but quite strong smoke flavor and smell.
> 
> 
> 
> Its for putting in a bowl snacking with ya olives an carrots cheeses etc.
> 
> ...


I do cold smoked cheese abit, and I try and fill the smoker with other stuff - raw eggs in shell, peanuts and cashews, steak, etc.... next time will be garlic as well!

----------


## Tommy

Smoked garlic farts must be incredible

----------


## veitnamcam

Thats weird there was a post on hell pizza i was replying to on tapatalk but its not here now :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit of a snack with some of  @R93 cold smoked salmon.



Dave that is the best salmon I have ever eaten and a freind of mine used to work for king salmon so I have eaten a bit 


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Bit of a snack with some of  @R93 cold smoked salmon.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave that is the best salmon I have ever eaten and a freind of mine used to work for king salmon so I have eaten a bit 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Couldn't ask for a better compliment than that. Cheers VC

A good mate in Whataroa showed me how he does his and I copied it for doing mine as it is so good.

Only difference was the chips you gave me, smoke time and maple syrup added prior to smoking.

I am sold on the pohutakawa for sure.
Must try some wine barrel oak next. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------

